

The Future of Computers as Trucks - connortomas
http://connortomas.com/2013/02/the-future-of-computers-as-trucks/

======
scholia
The answer is Surface Pro [http://www.anandtech.com/show/6695/microsoft-
surface-pro-rev...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/6695/microsoft-surface-pro-
review)

QUOTE: "Even listening to Intel's description of Haswell you can get a good
idea for where part of the industry is headed: everyone is working towards
delivering a platform/device that has the battery life and portability of a
tablet, but with the performance and flexibility of a notebook PC. Apple has
remained curiously quiet on this front, but I suspect that too will change in
good time."

